# Oberon charms



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I was thinking of getting Oberon journals for graduation gifts this year and was wondering if they send a charm for each item or one per order. I guess I can just ask them to send one for each journal but thought it might sound like I was being greedy. What do you guys think? I guess if I tell them why I want one with each journal it makes sense.

Lynn L


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Don't quote me, but I think it's one per order.

People have been known to place two orders to get more charms 

Or you could go the "legit" way, and get charms by buying their bookmarks.


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

Maybe it would be no harm to call their customer service and inquire if this is possible. It would not hurt to try. Otherwise, order differently to get the charms you wanted per order.


----------



## lb505 (Feb 23, 2009)

I didn't receive a charm with my cover. (didn't order a charm with it)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I ordered a Kindle cover and a business card case and received 2 charms in the same order. I don't know if I just got lucky.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

lb505 said:


> I didn't receive a charm with my cover. (didn't order a charm with it)


They send a charm with each cover you order. Call them, I am sure they would send you one. It is a thank you gift.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

And you could always offer to pay for any extra charms.  It would still be less expensive than having to pay for shipping multiple items separately.


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

What a great graduation gift!  Super thoughtful!


----------



## lb505 (Feb 23, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> They send a charm with each cover you order. Call them, I am sure they would send you one. It is a thank you gift.


I wrote them and this was the response:

"Dear Laurie, We'd be happy to mail you the gift of a dragonfly charm."

Pretty cool.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

lb505 said:


> I wrote them and this was the response:
> 
> "Dear Laurie, We'd be happy to mail you the gift of a dragonfly charm."
> 
> Pretty cool.


Oberon is a class act, for sure!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

lb505 said:


> I wrote them and this was the response:
> 
> "Dear Laurie, Wed be happy to mail you the gift of a dragonfly charm."
> 
> Pretty cool.


WOO HOO! Great company.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

I ordered a checkbook and a card case for Christmas presents and got a charm with each one.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for your input. Now to decide which journal in what color for who . I'm thinking Wolf in black, Dragon Roost (not sure about color) or Raven in wine for the guys; Gingko in red, Roof of Heaven in purple  for the girls.  I figure at least I'll get to see and touch them, may help decide what cover I'm getting next!

Lynn L


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

With my Kindle cover I received a wolf charm and the tree charm because I said how much I liked the wolf one! Class Act all the Way! I LOVE OBERON!


----------

